# Authentic Photos of Leung Jan and Leung Bik?



## StormShadow (Mar 31, 2013)

Don't know if you guys have seen these but pretty cool tracing wing chun history.

Leung Jan - http://kwansao.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/leung_jan_wordpress.jpg

Leung Bik - http://kwansao.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/315702_10150269087657532_599517531_7864547_691064_n.jpeg (young man) ; http://kwansao.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/552340_10150982841773080_434837151_n.jpg (older man)


----------



## mysurvive (Mar 31, 2013)

That's actually really really cool.


----------



## yak sao (Mar 31, 2013)

mysurvive said:


> That's actually really really cool.



I recently found those as well. I am in the process of building a small school on my property and I want those pictures hanging on the wall.


----------

